# What's a good quality filter to buy



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all! Well i've heard that it's a good idea to have a back-up filter kicking around just incase your one in use should break down. My question is whats a good or considered the best high quality filter you can buy...preferably one with a warranty??? 
Btw i currently have a topfin "power 40" filter , i dont know if its long lasting, but it is fairly quiet which i like.....Ok, thx for any info!!!!


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Aquaclears have a lifetime warranty, aside from sponge filters and a few Eheim canisters they're all I use on most of my tanks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am in complete agreement with todd on this...aquaclear HOB filters are the best of that type...quiet..good flow rates..and no cartridges to keep replacing...


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You can make that a third person who agrees with the AC brand. One thing I like about them is that if the impeller is blocked for some reason it does not burn out the motor trying to make it work. If you try to re-start it and there is a problem it simply won't restart. Then you know you need to clean out the impeller and the problem is solved. 

Additionally they have an open media space which means you can stuff it with whatever you want to. I keep only a sponge and bioball type material in there. I can put in carbon if I need to pull out a medication, otherwise I leave it out. 

On small tanks (like 5 ga) there is a little tetra filter that I like. It also has an open media bin and is a perfect size and flow for the 5ga. It comes with a cartridge type filter media- toss that and just use a regular AC sponge cut down to size. They are cheap and sold separately from the AC filter as replacements.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm another member of the Aqua Clear fan club, for all the reasons listed above!


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

I always recommend Eheim classic canisters, I have one that has been in service, 24/7 for 18years now. I also have had success using the penguin filters, with the bio wheels.


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

Dilligaf_1 said:


> I always recommend Eheim classic canisters, I have one that has been in service, 24/7 for 18years now. I also have had success using the penguin filters, with the bio wheels.


In my previous tanks I had Penguin Bio wheel filters, with excellent results...so I went with one again this time.


----------

